
I'm Not Returning to Google After Maternity Leave, and Here Is Why [pdf] - elliekelly
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6240022-I-m-Not-Returning-to-Google-After-Maternity.html#document/p1
======
greenyoda
Sounds like Google is going to get sued over this incident, and given HR's
lack of interest in fixing it, it seems that this kind of behavior is
implicitly tolerated by corporate policy. But if I were going to sue my
employer, I wouldn't post all my evidence in a public forum; I'd save it for
the legal proceedings.

~~~
jayventura
Unless the original author doesn't want to endure going to court over this for
a settlement check but still wants to try to invoke change by telling the
world (or at least all Google employees) her story.

~~~
stochastic_monk
The point is, getting punitive damages from Google and shaming Google from how
you were treated are very different endpoints.

------
hashberry
"My director/manager started making inappropriate comments about a member of
my team, including that the Googler was likely pregnant again and was overly
emotional and hard to work with when pregnant."

So she reported her female manager to HR for gossiping, which the manager can
easily deny since words are different than actions. HR exists to protect the
company. It's best to only go to HR when there is illegal conduct.

 _" HR is not like a playground teacher whose job it is to solve all problems
and stop bullies from acting."_ [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/when-your-hr-
department-is-your...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/when-your-hr-department-
is-your-friend/)

~~~
elliekelly
> So she reported her female manager to HR for gossiping

Not for gossiping, for creating a hostile work environment through repeated
discriminatory comments. And the manager's gender is irrelevant since women
are just as capable of sexism and discrimination as men.

------
commandersaki
Of course your attitude will change if you find out your colleague is a dibber
dobber.

